# Working outside?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It's still too cold and crappy here, with about 2 feet of snow on the ground, does anyone else out there, not counting the desert southwest, have decent weather yet to get outside and work on the railroad?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess my reply is a little out of context Amber as I am in SW England. After two months of atrocious weather - heavy rain, up to 90 mph. gales etc. the weather here this last week has started to resemble spring. Temperatures during the day are, on average, 45F - 52F and sunny. Whilst trains were running here I was picking out seedlings which just love to germinate in the ballast.
There are a couple of areas that need to have ballast renewed due to an accumulation of leaf mold and dirt. A quick job really, can all be done within one hour but it does mean trains will have to be stopped.
It is a great joy to get the railroad operational again and I hope some of you snowbound guys Stateside will not have too long to wait.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

*It's supposed to be 70 here in central Kansas, Sunday*

But I'm not sure I'm buying that forecast. They say wintery mix tonight (my least favorite--give me straight-up rain or snow, not that wishy-washy in between stuff), but if the snow doesn't accumulate, I'll probably go into the back yard on Sunday and try and get my track plan marked on the ground.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see that locations are shown in signatures again. Helps on advice. Have to check mine and see if it is on there.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, here in central Florida we have had good weather recently to work on, and to run trains. I guess that isn't fair though. The biggest problem we have here is rain and wind.

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

if and when it does get nice ,it will be a muddy mess for awhile. Soft mushy grass. no more snow tho.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* The weather is starting to come around here in Possum Snout GA. We are on the western border of AL and bout 80 miles south of the TN line in NW GA. Today was in the 60s and weather looks to hold about that way. I'm going to do some yard work tomorrow and hope to stake out a small outdoor layout for my little G scale models. My main layout is indoors filling a 30x40 ft basement. But I'd like to build the little layout to share with my neighbor. He's interested now in G scale *

*Rocky*


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess living in the S.W. desert......
I couldn't get a word in here edge wise, eh!!

Get out yer snow shovels guys!!

I've tried" to stay consistent on the layout all winter...

Dirk...I know...I'll get out'a here.....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in Western NY working outside ends at Halloween, and picks up again in April. Bascially nothing is done at all, outside, for five months..
the Five months of winter: November, December, January, February and March. But it actually works out well! because that is my "model building season"..

Scot


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Right about now, I'm thinking that Arizona or New Mexico would be a good place to spend the winter. I wouldn't mind going outside in January. Of course, I'd probably fry in the summer time, unless I was up in the higher elevations.
I know you desert southwest guys can work on your layouts for most of the winter season...


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Marty, after all that bulldozing you had done, I can just imagine how muddy it's going to be out there. The dog will be tracking it all over everywhere.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While there are many in that big hot box Phoenix who model ...they stop running by the end of May..till maybe Oct. or so...and run during winter..
You know however there are many here on MLS, that do live in the higher climes..we don't get as hot..can get out much of the winter..and enjoy running all but the hottest days in summer!!

There's room here for more G gauge layouts Amber, even in the hills ..passes..and mountains!!
Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty talks about mud. Here in AZ when it rains long enough to soak in the mud is like cement. It sticks to your boots and you grow taller with each step. Leave it dry on your boots and you chip it off with a masonry Hammer. Wet and it is hard to wash off with a spray from the garden hose.

We only have triple digit weather about 90 days out of the year. The rest is great to work outside. Even then I have been know to go outside at 3 or 4 in the morning, fire up the light stands and work till the sun come up . 

We all have reasons for being where we are and mine is being warm 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to be in the 60's here, ground is still frozen.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I work on railroad when cool 30-50 no bugs and don't sweat. Run trains year around just plow snow. Ron


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Trains said:


> Going to be in the 60's here, ground is still frozen.



Cant you put it in the microwave and set it for thaw?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, the higher elevations of New Mexico is quite tempting. Being warm is one of the primary reasons...
All I need to do is win the lottery and I'll be moving there.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night I was doing some finish sanding on an oak case to carry my Connie. I had to turn the driveway lights on once the sun set. We had a warm breeze coming off the desert and it was very balmy in the mid 70's. It was difficult to imagine how cold it is back there. We have huge azalea bushes on the property that are in full bloom! Even the plants think it's spring! BUT this IS unusual even for So. Cal.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Amber said:


> Right about now, I'm thinking that Arizona or New Mexico would be a good place to spend the winter. I wouldn't mind going outside in January. Of course, I'd probably fry in the summer time, unless I was up in the higher elevations.
> I know you desert southwest guys can work on your layouts for most of the winter season...


Come on down little Snowbird, a flock has been flying here for decades! 

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

82* at my house right now (1:50 PM). Was 88* just a couple minutes ago a couple miles away on the flat lands. Must be that global warming thing.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

SF Bay Area, Redwood City. 2:00 pm,72 degrees, bright blue shy with a few billowy clouds. Sitting outside under an umbrella with my iPad. Life's a b....h in paradise.
;-)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Suppose to be in the 80s all week here near Phoenix. Been working out side all last week. Even in the summer time I work out side only at night long after the sun has gone down. I have three light stands. I have a swamp cooler on the garage pad that is on wheels and I can move around. I also have a big industrial fan too. It is all of what you make of it. 

JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We have hit 40 and above a few times in the past few weeks, which is an early sign of spring, 
but we havent seen 50 since November. *thats* when you know Spring is really on the way! 

Only about three weeks of winter still to go..March is the fifth, and last, month of Winter..Spring begins in April..

Scot


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Unless we get a lot of warm weather, I think we're going to still have snow on the ground at the end of April. I won't be at all surprised if the ice stays on the lakes until the end of April, it got really thick this year. Some of the ice augers for fishing won't dig all the way through it now.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Record-breaking heat in Santa Ana today. Must be that global warming.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

And this winter seems to have surpassed the all time record for sustained cold in this area, the previous record was set in 1903-4. I know spring is coming, we had a teaser for several days, but it's been back below freezing again for the last couple of days.


----------

